# Buffy the Vampire Slayer



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A few weeks back, I started a thread about The X Files. And though a bunch of fans chatted about that series for a while, the conversation gradually got around to another classic fantasy show ... and stayed there. Yup, we're talking about Buffy the Vampire Slayer. Years after it was axed, a load of people obviously still love it, a load of people have the boxsets, and many of them think that it was groundbreaking TV and one of the best shows ever made. People are still talking about their favourite episodes. And then there are the characters, of course. Spike. Wesley. Anybody out their got their own best-of-all memories?


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

I know a couple of you were talking about the Initiative episodes. I have just started re watching the fourth season myself. Watching "The Freshman" right now. If I had to pick one favorite season, this would be it. It doesn't seem to be that popular with fans, but besides "Hush", this season has some of the funniest Buffy moments. I mean c'mon...Anya becomes a regular on the show, we have chip-in-the-head Spike (when he was at his best/funniest), Buffy's demon roommate and drunk Giles (BLOODY HELL!!). Plus we meet Tara.

Favorite season?


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

I love season six, when


Spoiler



Buffy is torn out from heaven by her friends, and you don't know if she really is the Slayer or if this is all an imaginary world she created for herself, that landed her in an asylum


. This is for me the darkest season, the one that resonates the most and give me shivers.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Season 6 was very dark and heavy with the bad.


Spoiler



Spikes attempted rape of Buffy, Willow addicted to magic and Tara dying with no warning at all.Plus Buffy choosing to act like they did her a favor by rescuing her.


Spoiler



Liked everthing except the yellow breaky crayon ending.


----------



## ceciliagray (Jun 29, 2011)

I STILL have nightmares about the Hush episode and it's been years since I've seen it. <shudder>


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Hush really is one of the great ones.

I have a special fondness for Season 3 on a couple of counts. Faith -- Buffy's dark reflection -- was a tremendous character, faultlessly played by Eliza Dushku. And as for Mayor Wilkins ... folksy _and_ evil? Well, gosh, you don't get to see _that_ too often!


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

Season six for sure.  My daughter loves the album from the musical episode!  All except the mustard song, are heard around here frequently!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Love Buffy!  (And "Angel!")  Too many favorite episodes to count.  All the Halloween shows were brilliant.  Several people have mentioned "Hush."  And "Once More With Feeling" was stupendous.  So many rich and superbly crafted characters.  One of the few shows I can think of where you can truly see people grow and change.  Compare Buffy, Willow, Xander, Anya, Cordy and Giles season 1 vs. season 7.  Incredible changes and all completely natural and believable.  (Well, almost all.)  

My favorite Big Bads: Spike/Druscilla (love her!), The Mayor and Glory. 

The last season of the series was a mess, I think.  Partially it was because the actress who played Tara on season 6 was supposed to return as the face of the Big Bad season 7, but they couldn't agree on terms.  And also because Sarah Michelle Gellar couldn't decide if she wanted to stay or let the show finish.  So they kept lurching back and forth all season until she finally made up her mind more than half-way through.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I came upon this series late in it's run, so for awhile I was watching reruns in the morning and the current episodes on Tues. nights. My husband just couldn't figure out what I saw in it, but I loved the show and the characters!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

derek alvah said:


> I know a couple of you were talking about the Initiative episodes. I have just started re watching the fourth season myself. Watching "The Freshman" right now. If I had to pick one favorite season, this would be it. It doesn't seem to be that popular with fans, but besides "Hush", this season has some of the funniest Buffy moments. I mean c'mon...Anya becomes a regular on the show, we have chip-in-the-head Spike (when he was at his best/funniest), Buffy's demon roommate and drunk Giles (BLOODY HELL!!). Plus we meet Tara.
> 
> Favorite season?


Yes, I'm enjoying that season quite a bit.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

The TV reruns are dealing with Buffy's mom's illness right now. It's kind of depressing, but Spike's growing feelings for Buffy keep it light and humorous for me. I can't wait to see the musical episode again. One of my all-time favorites!!


----------



## Pinworms (Oct 20, 2010)

Buffy's my favorite tv show.  I have a bunch of collectables, with action figures, autographs, and other Buffy stuff.  My favorite is a Sarah Michelle Gellar autographed photo.  I hide it all in my closets though, so when company comes over it doesn't scare them away :/


----------



## KVWitten (Apr 11, 2011)

Loved the show and have all the boxsets.  I have two favorite episodes...

The musical episode ('Once More With Feeling') - What a hoot.  I especially love the song where they're all marching toward the demon thingy near the end (notice the fire engine?)

'Dracula' - Obviously this is where Buffy meets the original bad boy himself.  I especially loved Xander in this one.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

"Dracula" was fantastic! Hilarious how Buffy kept trying to kill him and he just wouldn't die!

"The Body" -


Spoiler



the episode where Buffy's mom dies


 - is a brilliant one. It's really perfect in so many ways. The way Joss Whedon filmed it was just remarkable; the way the human mind starts racing under stress, thinking about inappropriate things when you know you should be concentrating on this horrible event. How different people deal with grief. It's brutal and incredibly powerful.

I'm surprised I'm not seeing much Dawn hate here! I actually never minded her at all, though many people have a visceral hatred of her.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

And what about when Miss Calendar


Spoiler



was murdered by Angelus.


 Sheesh! I don't think anyone anticipated that Whedon would kill off a beloved character like that. That was his intent, actually. He wanted to demonstrate that he wasn't fooling around and everybody was fair game.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

ive started rewatching them on Netflix streaming, still on Season 1


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Did you ever see the original pilot?  The one with a different actress playing Willow?  Weird to see; she's so different from Alyson Hannigan.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Seen it. Hard to picture anyone else playing these characters. As close to perfect casting as I've ever seen. Read somewhere that SMG originaly tried out for the part of Cordelia instead of Buffy. How different would that have been?


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

DYB said:


> I'm surprised I'm not seeing much Dawn hate here! I actually never minded her at all, though many people have a visceral hatred of her.


Really? I never heard anyone hated her. The episodes where suddenly Buffy has a sister and there is no explanation were very effective, and I grew to like Dawn. Maybe some people were feeling like a single child when a new baby appears.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

DYB said:


> Did you ever see the original pilot? The one with a different actress playing Willow? Weird to see; she's so different from Alyson Hannigan.


I've never seen this one ... never even knew that it existed. But now you've told me, I'll look out for it. Thanks.


----------



## Pinworms (Oct 20, 2010)

R. M. Reed said:


> Really? I never heard anyone hated her. The episodes where suddenly Buffy has a sister and there is no explanation were very effective, and I grew to like Dawn. Maybe some people were feeling like a single child when a new baby appears.


Oh there is definite hatred towards Dawn...even Michelle Trachtenberg was aware how much people hated her. I thought she was alot better in Season 7, but otherwise I couldn't stand her.

The Season 8 comics (which are absolutely ridiculous) has some truly bizarre Dawn storylines...I kept hoping she would be killed off (which had been strongly hinted), instead they killed off one of my favorite characters :/


----------



## Pinworms (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh, and I'll post some major spoilers from the Season 8 comics below...they are considered "canon", but are pretty stupid IMO...don't read unless you never plan on reading the comics



Spoiler



Buffy robs banks to fund her army of Slayers.

Warren (the guy who Willow flayed) is back alive, but runs around without any skin.

Dawn and Xander are a couple. Buffy falls for Xander (but he's with Dawn)

Buffy sleeps with a girl (some other slayer chick)

The "big bad" for the season is a guy in a mask named Twilight, that is eventually revealed to be Angel (not Angelus).

The Master never died in Season 1 and is back.

Giles spends most of the season teaming up with Faith instead of Buffy. Angel kills Giles at the end of the season (I think Angel was possessed or something, can't remember). Snaps his neck or something like that, so not a magical death that they can revive. In Giles' will, he leaves his belongings to Faith instead of Buffy.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

The unaired pilot is on youtube as is the unaired pilot of Charmed, with a different actress playing Phoebe.

I agree..the season 8 comics were horrible. I watched the Buffy cast reunion Paley Fest and Joss said if he had a chance to do another show/movie with the cast, he would have no problem tossing out the comic events. His words.

As far as Dawn hate goes, I never had a problem with her but on other or I will even say most other Buffy forums, Dawn seems to be one of the most hated characters on the show.


Well, just finished the 4th season. On to the fifth.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

The only character I could have done without was Tara. I always wondered if she magicked Willow into being her girlfriend.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

R. M. Reed said:


> The only character I could have done without was Tara. I always wondered if she magicked Willow into being her girlfriend.


Love Tara, love Amber Benson. Somewhere I have an autographed Tara doll, with the proceeds having gone to a homeless shelter.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

R. M. Reed said:


> Really? I never heard anyone hated her. The episodes where suddenly Buffy has a sister and there is no explanation were very effective, and I grew to like Dawn. Maybe some people were feeling like a single child when a new baby appears.


Oh, yeah, there's tons of Dawn hate out there. She just brought up the whole trope where an aging show brings in a kid to add new zing. I like Michelle Trachtenberg, but Dawn was a mixed bag, and I took no small pleasure in Dark Willow imitating her and offering to put her out of her misery. She was probably on the brink of being a really good character though -- well, not counting the comic books.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

> Love Tara, love Amber Benson. Somewhere I have an autographed Tara doll, with the proceeds having gone to a homeless shelter.


I've got a few different ones, but I can't remember what she was raising money for when I bought mine. Plus more Buffy memorabilia than I like to admit.

I thought they handled the Willow/Tara relationship very well, but even if she wasn't Willows girlfriend I still would have liked her. Sad that they killed her but glad she didn't come back as the big bad for season seven.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

MichelleR said:


> Oh, yeah, there's tons of Dawn hate out there. She just brought up the whole trope where an aging show brings in a kid to add new zing. I like Michelle Trachtenberg, but Dawn was a mixed bag, and I took no small pleasure in Dark Willow imitating her and offering to put her out of her misery. She was probably on the brink of being a really good character though -- well, not counting the comic books.


She was pretty irritating when she first appeared. That whole 'eager little bunny' thing. But then, she was _supposed_ to be that way. She was Buffy's annoying kid sis who constantly klutzed things up and got under her bigger sister's feet, and that whole scenario captured the friction between siblings perfectly. And she improved in later seasons, growing up and getting smarter. I think it's significant that Spike had a soft spot for her ... he always was a good judge of character.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Tony Richards said:


> She was pretty irritating when she first appeared. That whole 'eager little bunny' thing. But then, she was _supposed_ to be that way. She was Buffy's annoying kid sis who constantly klutzed things up and got under her bigger sister's feet, and that whole scenario captured the friction between siblings perfectly. And she improved in later seasons, growing up and getting smarter. I think it's significant that Spike had a soft spot for her ... he always was a good judge of character.


The weird thing was that she was a perfectly realistic teen character, but we remembered The Scoobies at almost the same age fending off a big bad here and a apocalypse there. So, it made her realism, and Buffy's reasonable protectiveness -- even after The Key thing -- more grating than it would be in another type of show. Dawn's in trouble -- must be Tuesday.

From a storytelling perspective though, they needed a new Willow. Buffy's only as vulnerable as her most vulnerable loved one. Willow grew to be strong and capable in her own right, and the rest of her friends were ex-demons, vampires, and construction workers.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

My daughters and I are all "Buffy" and "Angel" fans. The girls watched the series when they originally came out, and now both own the boxed sets of both series. Now that I've come to be a "Castle" fan, I had to re-watch the episodes with Nathan Fillion. What fun!


----------



## Pinworms (Oct 20, 2010)

Sarah Michelle Gellar has a new tv show coming out called Ringer...I hope its good!  Though I haven't been too impressed by her work outside of Buffy (I think she acts well, just the movies she's been in I don't like).


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

The buzz for Ringer has been pretty good.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

> Now that I've come to be a "Castle" fan, I had to re-watch the episodes with Nathan Fillian. What fun!


Mentioning Castle. How many Buffy alumni have appeared? I've seen the actors who played Forrest and Graham( two of Riley's initiative commandos) show up as FBI agents. Riley himself played a witness to a shooting at an art gallery who developed amnesia. And the guy who played the Incan guard in Buffy episode "Incan Mummy Girl", appeared as a representative of the Mayan people in the Castle episode about a museum mummy exhibit. That just seems like a lot of former Buffy stars appearing on one show. Any other sightings of Buffy alumni?



Pinworms said:


> Sarah Michelle Gellar has a new tv show coming out called Ringer...I hope its good! Though I haven't been too impressed by her work outside of Buffy (I think she acts well, just the movies she's been in I don't like).


I hope it's good. I enjoyed the Scooby Doo movies for what they were, but I agree that most of her movies are just..meh.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Castle has had a lot pf Buffy alumni -- and both a Buffy and Firefly reference -- but Bones has also seen its share of Whedonverse actors. Obviously, David Boreanaz. T.J. Thyne was on Angel and Tamara Taylor was in Serenity.  There was also the Mayor of Sunnydale, and Cecily/Halfrek, not to mention a crime that took place at a hotel called the Hyperion. I know I'm forgetting some.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Cool. I remember the Mayor played a plastic surgeon and Tamara Taylor was a teacher. Can't recall T.J. Thyne on Angel or Cecily on Bones. 

Adam Baldwin has been on Bones as well as Firefly and Angel. And the guy who played principal Wood was on Castle.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

MichelleR said:


> Oh, yeah, there's tons of Dawn hate out there. She just brought up the whole trope where an aging show brings in a kid to add new zing. I like Michelle Trachtenberg, but Dawn was a mixed bag, and I took no small pleasure in Dark Willow imitating her and offering to put her out of her misery. She was probably on the brink of being a really good character though -- well, not counting the comic books.


Who do you all think got the most hate...Dawn or Conner?

While I didn't mind Dawn, I HATED Conner. When I rewatch Angel, I skip almost that whole season because of him and what they did to Cordelia.


----------



## Pinworms (Oct 20, 2010)

Speaking of Buffy alumni, if you haven't watched Veronica Mars, I highly recommend it (especially the 1st and 2nd seasons).  

Its got a decent Buffy connection:  Charisma Carpenter and Alyson Hannigan are in it.  Joss Whedon had a very small acting role, and has expressed his love for the show.  It has alot of the same feel as Buffy, especially during Buffy season 1-4.  VM is also mentioned a few times during the Buffy season 8 comics.  

And Jason Dohring, who has a major role in Veronica Mars, is going to be part of Ringer.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I did a double take when someone said Nathan Fillion was on Buffy. I never knew that. Then I googled and found out he was Caleb, the scary priest.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

derek alvah said:


> Cool. I remember the Mayor played a plastic surgeon and Tamara Taylor was a teacher. Can't recall T.J. Thyne on Angel or Cecily on Bones.
> 
> Adam Baldwin has been on Bones as well as Firefly and Angel. And the guy who played principal Wood was on Castle.


Tamara Taylor is the head of the lab, and you're right that she was the teacher in Serenity. T.J. Thyne was a lawyer at Wolfram and Hart. Kali Rocha (Cecily/Halfrek) was in the same episode as the 
Hyperion, as a stage mom for her pageant daughter -- The Girl With The Curl.

Another show with a high Whedonverse count is Mad Men. Christina Hendricks -- Joan -- was on both Angel (as a tavern wench in a flashback) and Firefly. Vincent Kartheiser -- Pete -- was Connor on Angel. Danny Strong -- Danny -- was Jonathan on Buffy.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Pinworms said:


> Sarah Michelle Gellar has a new tv show coming out called Ringer...I hope its good! Though I haven't been too impressed by her work outside of Buffy (I think she acts well, just the movies she's been in I don't like).


I agree with this completely. She just hasn't got the roles she needs, which makes me even more puzzled as to why she nixed a full-length Buffy movie.

And the same goes for Eliza Dushku. Tru Whatever wasn't exactly memorable, and I wound up _loathing_ Dollhouse.

The only person who has really moved on well is David Boreanaz. And Alyson Hannigan's talented enough that she'll always find work.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

For me, Buffy remains the best-written show on TV.  It managed to mix humor, horror and drama perfectly.  From the terrifying episodes like HUSH to the one where Buffy's mom died, it managed to cover the entire spectrum.  I loved this show and became a Joss Whedon fan from then on.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Tony Richards said:


> The only person who has really moved on well is David Boreanaz. And Alyson Hannigan's talented enough that she'll always find work.


You have heard of "How I Met Your Mother." Not my favorite show but it's nice to see Alyson working.

Oh, and there was talk for a while of a "reboot" movie without Sarah or Joss. I hope that never happens.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

> Oh, and there was talk for a while of a "reboot" movie without Sarah or Joss. I hope that never happens


Read an interview with Joss and he said he was not happy with his creation in somebody else's hands. Does he not own the rights to Buffy?


----------



## Ash Stirling (Mar 2, 2011)

I only ever saw bits and pieces of the series.  Enjoyed the eps I saw with Faith in it.

I actually preferred Angel (well mostly) - especially Smile Time and the finale.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

R. M. Reed said:


> You have heard of "How I Met Your Mother." Not my favorite show but it's nice to see Alyson working.
> 
> Oh, and there was talk for a while of a "reboot" movie without Sarah or Joss. I hope that never happens.


Yes, I have heard of HIMYM. Not ny favourite either. And a movie without SMG or Joss would be unthinkable.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I always got very defensive when it came to Buffy. Those 'not in the know' just heard the name "Buffy" and labeled it at that.  I was relieved and delighted to learn years later that Buffy was actually the topic of a class in Oxford, where the complexity of the characters was studied. 

Of all the vivid images of destruction during that entire series, the one that struck me the most and that I can still see in my head is when Buffy comes home and finds her mom on the couch......


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

derek alvah said:


> Read an interview with Joss and he said he was not happy with his creation in somebody else's hands. Does he not own the rights to Buffy?


TV and movie writers never own the rights.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

mamiller said:


> I always got very defensive when it came to Buffy. Those 'not in the know' just heard the name "Buffy" and labeled it at that. I was relieved and delighted to learn years later that Buffy was actually the topic of a class in Oxford, where the complexity of the characters was studied.
> 
> Of all the vivid images of destruction during that entire series, the one that struck me the most and that I can still see in my head is when Buffy comes home and finds her mom on the couch......


Yeah, that was a staggering piece of human drama, wasn't it? Superbly handled. The phased-out interlude when she imagines that her mom is still alive, then comes back to the harsh reality, couldn't have been done any better. And yes, I know people who've never watched the show simply because of the name. I always try to put them right.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

derek alvah said:


> Read an interview with Joss and he said he was not happy with his creation in somebody else's hands. Does he not own the rights to Buffy?


He was only a writer on the movie and it was changed in a way that didn't please him. The movie rights belong to Fran Kuzui, the director and producer of the movie, or at least that version of Buffy. Joss owns the TV show and the characters exclusive to the show. Fran Kuzui seems to be looking to produce a new movie, but -- here's the key part -- she doesn't own Xander, Willow, Spike, Angel, Giles, etc. Basically, her Buffy would be different than the one TV viewers know, and would be the descendent of movie Buffy, minus the key element of even the original movie -- Joss Whedon.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

balaspa said:


> For me, Buffy remains the best-written show on TV. It managed to mix humor, horror and drama perfectly. From the terrifying episodes like HUSH to the one where Buffy's mom died, it managed to cover the entire spectrum. I loved this show and became a Joss Whedon fan from then on.


I heartily back this quote up. And funny enough, if I were to ever utter that in public back then (or now), people would look at me like I had three heads and one arm. It's nice to be with a group of peers.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

> she doesn't own Xander, Willow, Spike, Angel, Giles, etc. Basically, her Buffy would be different than the one TV viewers know, and would be the descendent of movie Buffy, minus the most key element of even the original movie -- Joss Whedon.


So...a Buffy movie without the great characters we know and love AND no Joss Whedon? Oh man. Fail. Or maybe the studios will invent new and better characters like...

Dander : Goofy friend with the heart of a hero.
Pillow : Nerdy best friend and wiccan.
Mara : Pillow's girlfriend and ..lets see...yes, also a wiccan.
Jiles : Her watcher.(Spelled with a J so as not to be confused with Giles.)
Ofelia : Snobby high school queen bee.
Sunny : Mysterious little sister who appears out of nowhere.

I mean come on...You can't improve on greatness.


----------



## Pinworms (Oct 20, 2010)

Tony Richards said:


> I agree with this completely. She just hasn't got the roles she needs, which makes me even more puzzled as to why she nixed a full-length Buffy movie.
> 
> And the same goes for Eliza Dushku. Tru Whatever wasn't exactly memorable, and I wound up _loathing_ Dollhouse.
> 
> The only person who has really moved on well is David Boreanaz. And Alyson Hannigan's talented enough that she'll always find work.


Also Seth Green, that guys done a ton of popular stuff...stuff he's been in has probably been the highest grossing of all the Buffy alumni. Michelle Trachtenberg also has some success.

I think the one person who really disappeared the most after Buffy was Nicholas Brendon (Xander). I'm looking through his IMDB profile, all hes done are a few minor roles in a few tv shows. He was a main character on "Kitchen Confidential" which sadly got cancelled very quickly.


----------



## Pinworms (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh yea, dunno if you guys have seen these Buffy trailers done by a fan...they are pretty popular and very well edited. It gives me nice feelings watching them and reliving whole seasons in a quick 3 minutes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1v_q6TWAL4

That is for Season 1...the Season 3 trailer might be my favorite.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> I always got very defensive when it came to Buffy. Those 'not in the know' just heard the name "Buffy" and labeled it at that. I was relieved and delighted to learn years later that Buffy was actually the topic of a class in Oxford, where the complexity of the characters was studied.
> 
> Of all the vivid images of destruction during that entire series, the one that struck me the most and that I can still see in my head is when Buffy comes home and finds her mom on the couch......


The name, and people not taking it seriously because of the name, is a perfect encapsulation of the premise of the show. Who takes seriously a little California blonde named Buffy? That she is easy to dismiss and underestimate, that people think they know her, is the point. Whedon said he was sick of the little blonde girl in horror movies being killed in some dark alley and so he wanted his little blonde girl to take back the night.


----------



## Eliza Baum (Jul 16, 2011)

derek alvah said:


> Who do you all think got the most hate...Dawn or Conner?
> 
> While I didn't mind Dawn, I HATED Conner. When I rewatch Angel, I skip almost that whole season because of him and what they did to Cordelia.


Oh god, don't get me started on that whole screwy Cordelia/Connor plotline. As much as I love Buffy and Angel, I refuse to rewatch most of season 4 Angel for that very reason. HATED it. Dawn, on the other hand, I didn't mind. She had her annoying moments, but the whole exchange in "Blood Ties" when


Spoiler



Dawn cuts her arm and says, "Is this blood?"


...yeah, still gives me shivers.

Dangit. Now I want to watch Buffy.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

> Dangit. Now I want to watch Buffy.


I finished rewatching season four of my marathon a couple of days ago. Getting ready to start season five with one of my favorite big bads...Glory. And like you, When I rewatch Angel, I'll skip most of season four because of Connor and the way they completely destroy Cordelia's character.

Are there any Buffy Episodes that anyone skips on rewatching? I'll usually skip...

Season one : Teachers Pet
Season two : I Only Have Eyes For You
Season three : Watch all
Season four : Watch all (favorite season)
Season five : Watch all
Season six : I pick and choose in this season depending on my mood. Very dark and depressing.
Season seven : Watch all.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

My daughter had a hard time convincing her school chums that her mother and father watched Buffy with her.
And I think we watched more Angel than she did.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

The funny thing about Angel was I remember driving down I-95 in Philadelphia at the time (I lived across the border in NJ) and seeing his father up on a billboard. He was the weatherman for the Philly station. hahaha


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

derek alvah said:


> I finished rewatching season four of my marathon a couple of days ago. Getting ready to start season five with one of my favorite big bads...Glory. And like you, When I rewatch Angel, I'll skip most of season four because of Connor and the way they completely destroy Cordelia's character.
> 
> Are there any Buffy Episodes that anyone skips on rewatching? I'll usually skip...
> 
> ...


Season 1: Most likely to watch Prophecy Girl or Nightmares, least likely to watch I, Robot... You Jane.

Season 2: Most likely to watch all of it, except for Bad Eggs.

Season 3: Most likely to watch The Wish, Doppelegangland, Helpless, least likely to watch Dead Man's Party, with the exception of the scenes specifically about Buffy coming home. (Probably the second best season for me.)

Season 4: Most likely to watch New Moon Rising, Primeval, or Restless but love most of this season. Least likely to watch Doomed.

Season 5: Most likely to watch The Body, Fool For Love, least likely to watch Into The Woods.

Season 6: This is the love it or hate it season -- I love it! Most likely to watch Once More With Feeling, Dark Willow eppies, and pretty much everything other than perhaps All The Way.

Season 7: Probably my least favorite season -- too many potentials, too little of the core group. Most likely to watch Chosen or Lies My Parents Told Me. Least likely to watch most of it.

So, fave seasons in order:

6
3 & 4 (tied)
5
1
7


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Pinworms said:


> Also Seth Green, that guys done a ton of popular stuff...stuff he's been in has probably been the highest grossing of all the Buffy alumni. Michelle Trachtenberg also has some success.
> 
> I think the one person who really disappeared the most after Buffy was Nicholas Brendon (Xander). I'm looking through his IMDB profile, all hes done are a few minor roles in a few tv shows. He was a main character on "Kitchen Confidential" which sadly got cancelled very quickly.


Nicholas Brendon has started showing up in Criminal Minds recently. Good to see him back.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

MichelleR said:


> Season 1: Most likely to watch Prophecy Girl or Nightmares, least likely to watch I, Robot... You Jane.
> 
> Season 2: Most likely to watch all of it, except for Bad Eggs.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah...forgot about Bad Eggs. That one's kinda rough, but I'll watch it for the 2 cowboy vamps, the Gortch brothers I think they're called? (Plus another cross over. The one brother was on Bones. Played the sheriff when Angela's boyfriend died in the desert.)

In Dead Man's Party, I liked the whole exchange when Willow goes upstairs and finds Buffy packing again.

Yes, season six is love or hate. I'll usually only watch the first 3-4 episodes, the last 3 episodes and jump around Once More With Feeling for my favorite songs. The rest is just too darn depressing for me.


----------



## Pinworms (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't skip many during rewatches...even the really cheesy ones in Season 1 and 2 I watch, just to laugh about how bad it is.  The ones I do skip are all in Season 6, for some reason I really didn't like alot of those episodes, especially the ones focused on Willow and her magic addiction.  I could not stand the overt magic as a drug metaphor.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Pinworms said:


> I could not stand the overt magic as a drug metaphor.


Yep, it was pretty random and not consistent with previous seasons. Still like Tabula Rasa though -- the forgetting spell -- and when she goes completely off the rails.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

For heaven's sake, everybody, _please_ take a look at 'Fool for Love,' Season 5. That is -- for my money -- one of the best fantasy TV scripts ever written, especially Spike's final speech about how Buffy will, one day, finally slip. Breathtaking stuff.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

It took me a season or two to warm up to Angel.  It then sort of lost me. Then, finally, in the final season, they got me back.  I still remember almost weeping over what happened to Fred, but the final episode was epic.  I mean come one, "I've always wanted to fight a dragon" is such a great line.  

Anyone read Buffy Season 8 in the comic books?  I have read a few and it is done very well.


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

Tony Richards said:


> A few weeks back, I started a thread about The X Files. And though a bunch of fans chatted about that series for a while, the conversation gradually got around to another classic fantasy show ... and stayed there. Yup, we're talking about Buffy the Vampire Slayer. Years after it was axed, a load of people obviously still love it, a load of people have the boxsets, and many of them think that it was groundbreaking TV and one of the best shows ever made. People are still talking about their favourite episodes. And then there are the characters, of course. Spike. Wesley. Anybody out their got their own best-of-all memories?


I loved Buffy! And Angel. In fact, my pen name is from a character in the Angel spin-off (with an 'L' omitted).


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

i did thoroughly enjoy Buffy, though I actually liked Angel more.  I think part of that was because Angel started once Buffy and the gang left high school, and the college years just weren't as good as the earlier years, in my opinion (with exceptions, of course).  Another reason is that Angel brought over the SMOKING hot Cordelia. 

The high school graduation (double ep) was incredibly well done.  I love all of the students breaking out weapons to fight off the big snake, which had already eaten Principal Quark (can't call him anything BUT that, after Star Trek).

But I think my favorite ep of all was the one (forget which season, but it was towards the end) where Jonathan rewrites the universe to center around himself.  They even changed the opening credits to revolve around him!  How genius is that


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Learnmegood said:


> But I think my favorite ep of all was the one (forget which season, but it was towards the end) where Jonathan rewrites the universe to center around himself. They even changed the opening credits to revolve around him! How genius is that


Superstar. I'm going to say Season 4.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Pinworms said:


> I don't skip many during rewatches...even the really cheesy ones in Season 1 and 2 I watch, just to laugh about how bad it is. The ones I do skip are all in Season 6, for some reason I really didn't like alot of those episodes, especially the ones focused on Willow and her magic addiction. I could not stand the overt magic as a drug metaphor.


It's been done before, surely. But to my mind the final few episodes, where Willow goes Wicca-postal, more than made up for any shortcomings earlier on.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

While I didn't read all of it, I didn't care too much for the Buffy season eight comic. I just read the first issue of the new Angel and Faith comic and it was pretty good. Didn't know what happened to Giles in the Buffy comic. Wow. Think I'll try the Buffy season nine book when it comes out also. Joss said this season would be a little more down to earth  and more like the show was. We'll see.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Never heard of the comics. Joss Whedon is behind them? I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I agree that in some ways I prefer "Angel" to "Buffy."  Maybe it's the tone of the shows.  "Angel" was darker.  I think of it as "Buffy" being about growing up and "Angel" is about being a grown up.  I preferred the theme of the latter, though I loved the former as well.  I understand what people mean about being angry about the destruction of Cordelia's character on "Angel," though I didn't hate Connor for it.  And I think "Angel" went out on a higher note than "Buffy."  The final episode of "Angel" was really spectacular.  (And "Smile Time" is one of the great things ever on television!)

And who doesn't enjoy seeing Holtz (played by Keith Szarabajka) opposite Heath Ledger's Joker in "Batman."

And I miss Andy Hallett!  RIP.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

DYB said:


> And I miss Andy Hallett! RIP.


I didn't know he passed away. I always hoped to see him in other parts.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

R. M. Reed said:


> I didn't know he passed away. I always hoped to see him in other parts.


Yes, he passed away from congestive heart failure in 2009. Apparently a few years previously he got an infection from oral surgery that spread to his heart and weakened it. He was only 33 when he died.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Those cardiomyopathies from infections are scary


----------

